# New to the Forum



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

I just wanted to say hello because I'm new to the forum and newer to Utah. I was encouraged to sign up by Robert or (north slope). I met Robert today when I helped him setup his "new to him" GT500. It is an awesome bow, and probably one that I will have very soon.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

out west said:


> I just wanted to say hello because I'm new to the forum and newer to Utah. I was encouraged to sign up by Robert or (north slope). I met Robert today when I helped him setup his "new to him" GT500. It is an awesome bow, and probably one that I will have very soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane


North slopes real name is Robert????....and you know him ???? :mrgreen:

Welcome to the forum out west.......


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad to see you made it. Stay away from .45 he is trouble.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> Glad to see you made it. Stay away from .45 he is trouble.


Me trouble? I drove all the way to Jake's yesterday to shoot you're new arrow flinger and Jake's was closed.....


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You are suppose to P.M. me first to set up a time. :roll:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> Me trouble? I drove all the way to Jake's yesterday to shoot you're new arrow flinger and Jake's was closed.....


You realize as you drove over the Point, that you were entering utah county? Nothing is open down here on a Sunday.
Unless, Can north slope bribe Justin into opening the shop after hours? :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You helped facilitate Troll Boy with his "training wheel" sickness and you want acceptance from me... NOT!

I've decided already that I don't like you. You're on your own. :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome. Dang Tex take it easy on teh new guy.ok dont. :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You helped facilitate Troll Boy with his "training wheel" sickness and you want acceptance from me... NOT!
> 
> I've decided already that I don't like you. You're on your own. :evil:


Someone a little chapped? It is not our fault your sore. It is not our fault that a pile of elk in the winter range out smarted some dumb rifle hunters. :shock:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

This thread could be somewhere else, what the hell is happening around here, everything is falling to chit. PS welcome to the forum.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just kidding there Mr Out West.  

Me and Troll Boy chatted on the phone the other day and he said your a cool dude.

Welcome to our little nightmare. _(O)_


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I liked north slope's GT500 so much that I just ordered one. Should be here soon..


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That'a'boy....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Someone a little chapped? It is not our fault your sore. It is not our fault that a pile of elk in the winter range out smarted some dumb rifle hunters. :shock:


Didn't out smart me...Of course I was willing to ride in a little farther than a few hundred yards! :mrgreen:

BTW, congrats on the new bow!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Someone a little chapped? It is not our fault your sore. It is not our fault that a pile of elk in the winter range out smarted some dumb rifle hunters. :shock:
> ...


Really..............cause you never came home with one. You were out smarted. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":1pih8h35]Someone a little chapped? It is not our fault your sore. It is not our fault that a pile of elk in the winter range out smarted some dumb rifle hunters. :shock:
> ...


Really..............cause you never came home with one. You were out smarted. :shock:[/quote:1pih8h35]
o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey be nice to old Shane. 

He put on his long underwear and saddled up for a second time to have a go at them elk. Him and two buddies who just rode down out of the high country went out and got within spittin distance of those elk again. Jeremiah Johnson would have been proud too! Trouble is, Shane should have been shootin Jeremiah Johnson's 50 cal. Hawkin cuz he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with his trusty .308. **** scope turrets came unscrewed with all that hard ridin he done. -)O(-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

He should have had his recurve with all it's simplicity this would have never happened. There would be dead elk everywhere. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Really..............cause you never came home with one. You were out smarted. :shock:


Nope...you might want to check your source...That hunt went on the books as one of the top three greatest hunts in my hunting career!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW, Jeremiah Johnson has got nothin on me!!! I could teach him a thing or two...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> BTW, Jeremiah Johnson has got nothin on me!!! I could teach him a thing or two...


Like how to fight ****** and trap beaver... :shock:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------

